# LS1/LS6 Valley Pan



## Tanksta (Jun 12, 2013)

Newb here so please pardon my ignorance. My son acquired a 2004 GTO with the LS1. The car has been modded some...Cam/Rollers/Kook LT headers/KN CAI
I am having issues with the PVC system...excessive oil in TB and am getting ready to install a catch can and vented oil fill cap. I have been researching the threads here and other forums and from what I can tell this seems to be a mod that needs to be performed. I have had the dipstick pop up twice and lost a fair amount of oil both times. I can't imagine why they didn't address this when they made the other mods.

My question at this point is trying to determine which valley pan/cover I have. I am attaching a photo and hopefully y'all can tell me for sure. 

Here is my plan: add catch can...cap off passenger side outlet...run hose/filter from factory capped outlet on driver's side....vented/filter oil cap. 

Opinions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You have the stock setup. I would NOT do what you are proposing to do. The rear facing driver's side valve cover access point will suck oil out like a vampire. Also if you vent your system and are using a MAF the engine will be getting air that hasn't gone through the MAF from your cap vent.

The stock air path is fresh air in from the center top/pass. side of the TB (which is past the MAF so it's metered) to the pass. valve cover vent barb, through the engine, out the barb on the valley cover to a port behind the throttle blade where is oils up the inside of the manifold and heads. 

Catch cans help but my experience is that the differences between most of them is how pretty they look and what color. The size of them is so small and the path so short that it does not condense out all the oil vapor. I did a DIY over-the-top system that is hidden and under $50.


----------

